#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Preciso de técnico instalador em Rádios Intelbras, Ubiquiti para Belo Horizonte

## diaquini

para terceirização de serviço ou contratação em BH entrar em contato no (31) 98405-9968 / 2513-8100

----------


## leoservice

Olá,

Somos de Belo Horizonte e estamos prontos para te passar um orçamento para atender sua demanda. 

Trabalhamos não só com redes Wireless como também Cabeamento Estruturado, Fibra Optica, Mikrotik, Cisco e Ubuiquiti. 

https://goo.gl/t5Wc1g nosso site

----------


## hugomatosk

boa tarde seria para que cidade de bh .
sou tecnico em redes formado tenho amplo conhecimento na area de infra estrutura e na instalaçao de radios da ubiquit e intelbras .

----------


## fhayashi

Como assim qual cidade de BH?

----------


## marcellognu

Amplo conhecimento em todos os meios.

I. Identificação

Endereço: Rua Padre Alvim Barroso, 114.

Bairro: Panorama.

Cidade: Barbacena - M.G	- CEP:. 36202-474

Celular: (032) 9-9988-9990

Email : [email protected]

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

II. Grau de Instrução:

-	Técnico em Informática - Instituto Federal Sudeste de Minas Gerais – IFET 2004.

-	Mikrotik Router - OS – MTCNA, MTCRE, MTCWE, MTCTCE, MTCUME e MTCINE – 2008.

-	IPv6 NIC.br – 2011 - PUC- RIO.

-	Carteira Nacional de habilitação – B – experiência: 4 anos


III.	Experiência Profissional:

●	Sócio e Gerente – Drogaria Local – ME – 2016/2017

●	Sócio e Gerente - Webbq Comunicações - LTDA 2012/2016.

●	Gerente Técnico - NetRosas C&S em Inormática - LTDA - 2006/2011.

●	Técnico em Informática – Prefeitura Municipal de Barbacena 2002/2006.

●	Braz Pereira e Filhos, LTDA – 1995 / 2006.

IV. Desenvolvimento Profissional:


-Gerente em redes, de pessoal, desenvolvimento, financeiro, Técnico e Analista, conto com uma experiência administrativa de 5 anos a qual foi adquirida com a fundação, administração e gerência das empresas Drogaria Local – ME e Webbq Comunicações - LTDA, esta empresa a qual começou do “zero” e se posicionou como a melhor nas cidades de Barroso e distrito de Campolide, e que por sua vez foi vendida para MG Conecta de São João Del Rei. Conto com mais de 20 anos de experiência e domínio em administração e gerência de pessoal, atendimento ao cliente pelos diversos meios de comunicação incluindo a internet. Facilidade em trabalhar ou liderar trabalhos em equipe.
Tenho flexibilidade em horários, pois trabalhei por 15 anos em período noturno e escala como recepcionista.

----------

